# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  My New 3x2x2 Tank

## teebs

Full Tank Shot:



Side Shot:



Close up of my blastos:

----------


## teebs

Coral Shots:

----------


## teebs



----------


## teebs



----------


## teebs



----------


## teebs



----------


## teebs



----------


## teebs



----------


## teebs



----------


## schizome

Very nice!

----------


## AquaZinYaw

Nice LPS tank...!  :Well done:

----------


## teebs

Thanks for your comments.  :Grin:

----------


## zhulhilmi

wow! very impressive setup...thanks 4 sharing.

----------


## jerome

hi very impressive stuff you have
mind sharing your equipment too?

----------


## teebs

Thanks for your comments.

*Equipment List:*

Chiller: Artica 1/5HP
Chiller Pump: Sicce 4000
Return Pump: OR3500
Skimmer: Deltec APF600
Wavemaker: Tunze Wavebox/2x Hydor K2/SCWD wavemaker
Lights: DElighting 2x150W 14,000K MH + 2x 39W T5 Atinic
Filter: Weipro Cannister Filter FE-8039 filled with Carbon and Phosphate media
FR: Skimz (getting in Dec)
FR Pump: Atman AT-104
Fresh Water Top Up: Tubby ATO 
Kalkweisser Reactor with magnetic stirrer (To be setup later)

----------


## Fuzzy

Very nice tank bro! I see lots of gems in there!  :Grin: 

Care to share pics of your sump setup as well?

----------


## teebs

This is the set up of my sump. Only difference is that now I have an Auto Top up and also running a weipro cannister filter with carbon and Aqua Medic Phos FE media in the first compartment of my sump. Probably will add a kalk reactor next time.

----------


## Fuzzy

oh wow pretty neat, I was expecting a much larger sump.

Hehe are you a Golden Octopus regular?  :Grin:

----------


## teebs

> oh wow pretty neat, I was expecting a much larger sump.
> 
> Hehe are you a Golden Octopus regular?


My sump is 2x2x1.5 if I remember correctly.  :Grin:  Big enough for my 3x2x2 tank.  :Laughing: 

I guess ard 1/2 of the corals you see are from GO. Rest are from other LFS like Jireh, Reborn & Iwarna.

----------


## mrnyunus

Beautiful set up bro...everything so bright and lively...how long you had the tank..?

----------


## teebs

I have had it for about 3 weeks.  :Grin:

----------


## mrnyunus

wow :Shocked: ...looks like u hit the jack pot with your water parameters....looks good...i've some what similar setup but a 2x2x2..finding it difficult to keep certain types of corals & livestocks...they die off or go missing..prob end up dead :Sad: .....worst is my tank is abt 4years old :Shocked: .....those which survive are healthy & thriving..i even had a Bengal Cardinal pair spawn...sometimes its damn frustrating :Exasperated: ....congrats on ur set up though :Smile:

----------


## creed2100

Hey.. it looks beautiful.. where did u buy the corals from?

----------


## teebs

> wow...looks like u hit the jack pot with your water parameters....looks good...i've some what similar setup but a 2x2x2..finding it difficult to keep certain types of corals & livestocks...they die off or go missing..prob end up dead.....worst is my tank is abt 4years old.....those which survive are healthy & thriving..i even had a Bengal Cardinal pair spawn...sometimes its damn frustrating....congrats on ur set up though


I am using NSW for my tank and I find that it is easier to maintain the water parameters using NSW than salt mix.  :Grin:  

The main problem for me is that due to space constraints, all my corals are placed very close to one another and this creates some problems especially when the feeding tentacles of 1 coral stings and kills the coral next to it.




> Hey.. it looks beautiful.. where did u buy the corals from?


Corals are from Iwarna, Golden Octopus, Reborn and Jireh Marine.

----------


## Fuzzy

Are you going to try SPS in this tank at a later date?

You have a pretty nice scape going but I think there might be a little too much live rock in there, might be a problem later when you start buying more coral which is attached to pieces of LR also.

What sand are you using as the substrate btw? looks very bright white, hehe.

----------


## teebs

> Are you going to try SPS in this tank at a later date?
> 
> You have a pretty nice scape going but I think there might be a little too much live rock in there, might be a problem later when you start buying more coral which is attached to pieces of LR also.
> 
> What sand are you using as the substrate btw? looks very bright white, hehe.


I will probably not be trying SPS. SPS is difficult because you need to maintain very pristine water parameters in order for them to fluorish and get the colours to be very vibrant. Also the dosing of the additives will be a killer.  :Grin: 

For corals that are attached to large pieces of LR, I will usually cut off the LR, leaving the coral and a bit of the LR and then place or glue it in the tank.

I am using live sand as the substate.

----------


## jerome

hi can i know where u get your NSW from?how much is it? how to transport it all home?

sound like a difficult task

----------


## teebs

I get mine from Iwarna. They deliver it to me at $80 for ard 400L.

----------


## teebs

Updated pics... :Laughing:

----------


## teebs



----------


## teebs



----------


## teebs



----------


## teebs



----------


## teebs



----------


## teebs



----------


## teebs



----------


## teebs



----------


## teebs



----------


## johnjohn

It is a good set up . 

I want to ask you , 
what is your photoperiod time ? 
what do you feed the corals ?
what kind of elements do you add ? 
do you have fish other than foxface ? 

enjoy it  :Smile:

----------


## teebs

> It is a good set up . 
> 
> I want to ask you , 
> what is your photoperiod time ? 
> what do you feed the corals ?
> what kind of elements do you add ? 
> do you have fish other than foxface ? 
> 
> enjoy it


1) 1hr T5 followed by 6 hrs MH and lastly 1 hr T5 again.
2) Feeding corals with zooplankton, phytoplankton, rotifiers, copepods, artemis, frozen mysis, frozen brine shrimps, silver fish & clam meat.
3) Adding Calcium, Magnesium, Carbonate, Trace Elements, Strontium, idiode.
4) Yes I have other fishes other than foxface. Most of the fishes are free, given to me by other reefers who no longer want them in their tanks. But the most important consideration for me is that the fishes must be reef safe.

----------


## Fuzzy

Wow your blasto corner is shaping up nicely!

And thats a pretty delicious looking ric.

----------


## teebs

> Wow your blasto corner is shaping up nicely!
> 
> And thats a pretty delicious looking ric.


That was the last piece at the LFS...so was either to buy or don't buy and hope that the next shipment will have nicer pieces.  :Laughing:

----------


## teebs

New Updates:

----------


## teebs



----------


## teebs



----------


## kimchi

wow.. must be difficult to maintain them.

----------


## leepwj

Bro your setup very nice.......ard

----------


## nettian

so beautiful, up :Jump for joy:

----------


## poh34

Quality Coral from GO......

----------


## teebs

I lost most of my corals when my water parameters went haywire two months back. Now slowly re-stocking...

----------


## shrimp999

What happen to your tank parameters? 
Can share your experience?
Sorry about your lost.

----------


## teebs

> What happen to your tank parameters? 
> Can share your experience?
> Sorry about your lost.


Basically speaking I started dosing Prodibio Alka reef without using the calcireef with it in order to increase my alk which was around 7 dKh at that time.

Turned out to be a bad decision on my part as that caused my alk to drop to 5 and then to 4 dKh over 1 month plus, my calcium dropped to 260+ppm and my magnesium dropped to 1100+ ppm. Used a number of commercially available supplements but could never get my levels back up to normal levels.

End of the day, I decided to use baking soda to increase my alk, calcium chloride and magsesium chloride which I got in from USA and Epsom salt (magnesium sulphate) that I bought from NTUC Unity to bring my parameters back to normal.

Lost probably 2k+ worth of corals over the last two months and now slowly stocking up once again (with cheaper corals this time round).  :Laughing:

----------


## teebs

Some of my recent additions:

----------


## teebs



----------


## shrimp999

You mean the "Prodibio Alka reef" and "calcireef" must use together?

I am having hard time to maintain my KH and Mg as well.
I am using seachem product. Somehow the dosage is very huge in-order to maintain the parameters.

I am trying to figure out the correct dosage.

How you purchase your calcium chloride and magsesium chloride from US?
No local supplier?

Maybe i should use the baking soda and Epsom salt from now.

----------


## teebs



----------


## teebs

> You mean the "Prodibio Alka reef" and "calcireef" must use together?
> 
> I am having hard time to maintain my KH and Mg as well.
> I am using seachem product. Somehow the dosage is very huge in-order to maintain the parameters.
> 
> I am trying to figure out the correct dosage.
> 
> How you purchase your calcium chloride and magsesium chloride from US?
> No local supplier?
> ...


Yes it seems to be the case. At least that was my information from Prodibio... :Grin: 

You can get it from bulkreefsupply.com. Shipping cost is very expensive though but you still save quite a bit when compared to the commercial supplements.

You cannot just use Epsom salt (magnesium sulphate) just for increasing the magnesium levels in your tank. Doing so will cause a very large increase in your sulphates in your tank water. 

I'm still trying to find a local supplier for magnesium chloride and calcium chloride.  :Laughing:

----------


## teebs



----------


## teebs



----------


## teebs



----------


## nettian

wow, hope to have a chance to view in site.

----------


## shrimp999

> Yes it seems to be the case. At least that was my information from Prodibio...
> 
> You can get it from bulkreefsupply.com. Shipping cost is very expensive though but you still save quite a bit when compared to the commercial supplements.
> 
> You cannot just use Epsom salt (magnesium sulphate) just for increasing the magnesium levels in your tank. Doing so will cause a very large increase in your sulphates in your tank water. 
> 
> I'm still trying to find a local supplier for magnesium chloride and calcium chloride.


Any luck in finding the magnesium and calcium chloride locally?
Or is there any mass order for the product?
I am tiring to use the commercial supplements.

Your recent addition gems looks great!

----------


## BFG

Mass order has been done in another forum.

----------


## teebs

> Any luck in finding the magnesium and calcium chloride locally?
> Or is there any mass order for the product?
> I am tiring to use the commercial supplements.
> 
> Your recent addition gems looks great!


Not actively sourcing for local suppliers just yet as I've still got quite a bit of the lab grade supplements... :Grin: 

Probably 3-4 months later, will start to source for these locally.  :Razz:

----------


## sky123

your tank is gorgeous! hope to hv a tank like yours.

----------

